# Anything look wrong



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

3 inch water line on irrigation system on football field, look at the tee?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks like a DWV tee on a pressure application. Nice


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Was the tee just to the right the same kind?






Paul


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

yes and I assume all the rest of the tees going to the control valves are too.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Very scary stuff man. Was the split the reason for the dig?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

was the tee at least going with the flow?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Is that the end of the line and is pressure high...


the sockets look deep from my view..cant really tell


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes on the split, no on not end of the line, and it is not a pressure fitting.:no:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The 90's look like pressure fittings, I wonder why they used pressure 90's but not tees.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks like SDR tee. Wow.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> The 90's look like pressure fittings, I wonder why they used pressure 90's but not tees.


 

Wasn't on the shelf at lowes or home depot, so they turned right and gobbled up those DWV fittins. :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Should be copper. Growl, scuff, moan, and gripe. That's what's wrong with the trade today.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Then this bunch at the school wants to know why I have to spend money to redo stuff that someone was paid to do. Then they did it wrong in the first place.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ckoch407 said:


> Looks like SDR tee. Wow.


Sdr? Here Sdr fittings are available in 4" and larger and are gasketed, not socket weld.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Sdr? Here Sdr fittings are available in 4" and larger and are gasketed, not socket weld.


We have both here


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Those look like pressure fittings to me :whistling2:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> We have both here


Come to think of it, I think that you can by glued PVC pipe and fittings here, I'm just not sure of the application. We use ABS for 1-1/4 through 3", and gasketed SDR for 4" and larger.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Come to think of it, I think that you can by glued PVC pipe and fittings here, I'm just not sure of the application. We use ABS for 1-1/4 through 3", and gasketed SDR for 4" and larger.


Once in a blue moon we install SDR. Generally on repairs. Anything new we are running Sch 40 PVC


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Once in a blue moon we install SDR. Generally on repairs. Anything new we are running Sch 40 PVC


What is your locale plumberman? The only Sched 40 PVC drainage installed around here (Ontario) is system 15 (or system 15 with XFR compounding). I personally have never done any underground with materials other than what I stated in a previous post. System 15 only in above grade drainage systems.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

All the way south of you in Louisiana. That's all we run underground is Sch 40 PVC and even on top out when cast isn't specd.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

*handy hack strikes again*

went to house yesterday where handy hack repiped water with pvc two weeks ago but didn't hook cold up in bathroom homeowner is 81 been without water for two week ,so called building inspector to get ok to tie-in to unpermited work . by the way HO pay upfront $1300. hack in jail can't complete job & got to deal with city when he gets out:thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I love the new invisible venting. It makes w/h installs soooooo much easier. :whistling2:





Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it's a good thing it's outside....:laughing:

I saw a flue just like that one in a 3 family home basement once... 
They still had live lines for gas lamps in the walls too with only early 1900's gas cocks holding the gas back... 

Luckily the insulation in the house wasn't too good and the breeze running through kept the CO and leaking gas levels low enough that nothing bad happened... :blink:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

No that's inside porch- tool room addition


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

waldrop said:


> No that's inside porch- tool room addition


Oooooh...


----------

